
Craig Federighi on Swift - sir_akshay
http://daringfireball.net/thetalkshow/2015/12/14/ep-139
======
sir_akshay
Transcript: [http://daringfireball.net/thetalkshow/139/federighi-
gruber-t...](http://daringfireball.net/thetalkshow/139/federighi-gruber-
transcript)

